# Suche Playstation 3



## rider210 (21. Februar 2012)

Suche eine Playstation 3 am besten unter oder genau Firmware 3.55.
gut wäre natürlich eine slim aber nicht zwingend.


----------



## Lurelein (22. Februar 2012)

Hast eine PN.


----------

